# Completely empty and derealized



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

That's just how I feel, completely empty and derealized, everything around me looks hella fake and I'm scared of it, yet I just don't care because life seems meaningless, how can I get past these feelings? What's going on


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

Try working out eating healthy sleeping right napping/reading/music join a gym and go swim some fucking laps and hit the punching bag falll in love.... dp/dr is just a bad habbit. =/


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> That's just how I feel, completely empty and derealized, *everything around me looks hella fake and I'm scared of it, yet I just don't care because life seems meaningless,* how can I get past these feelings? What's going on


Isn't that strange to you? How most of us went from panicking over the initial dp and dr feelings that first hit us, but now, it's like, the world could disappear right before our eyes and we wouldn't give a shit. Is this what dissociation does to us? Make us so numb and blocks the anxiety so that we appear completely zombie-like and lifeless?

I don't have any valuable or meaningful advice for you at this time, as my DR is striking pretty hardcore too.







I feel like I'm gonna go blind or lose my vision completely. This is total b.s.


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

dustyn916 said:


> .... dp/dr is just a bad habbit. =/


I apologize beforehand if i've taken this out of context as I have no idea what the face after this sentence means, but if truly serious this is the dumbest thing I've read on here in a long time. Biting your nails is a bad habit. Furiously masturbating at my computer is a bad habit. Smoking is a bad habit. This is a malfunctioning of the brain. A severe disorder of my inner workings. I would never dignify this horrible feeling as a a habit, it does not deserve that title, as I would be greatly underestimating my enemy.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

first, you have to stop to be afraid of it. thats the hardest point, but afterwards you will be able to work on it. just dont let it scare you. its not an illness that you will die from.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

dustyn916 said:


> first, you have to stop to be afraid of it. thats the hardest point, but afterwards you will be able to work on it. just dont let it scare you. its not an illness that you will die from.


It really feels like I'm dying though, but yeah I know it won't kill me (atleast no one has died from it as far as I know) , but yeah I'm always afraid of it


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Last week, i socialized alot, had fun times with some of my buddies (fucking freezing cold tho) and drank alcohol.
But the more i socialized, the worse my DP/DR seemed to get.
Isn't that weird?

But on-topic
Just try to seek much distraction, and try to do things that make you happy.


----------



## Elina (Jan 19, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> Isn't that strange to you? How most of us went from panicking over the initial dp and dr feelings that first hit us, but now, it's like, the world could disappear right before our eyes and we wouldn't give a shit. Is this what dissociation does to us? Make us so numb and blocks the anxiety so that we appear completely zombie-like and lifeless?


That´s describes exactly how i feel "it´s like, the world could disappear right begore our eyes and we wouldn´t give a shit" as awful as it sounds! Before when i didn´t know that i was suffering of dp i was scared that how can i feel that way, but it´s been a blessing that i´ve had explanation for that kind of feelings


----------

